
Late GDR's video game culture and it's surveillance by the Stasi [German] - mxfh
https://www.zeit.de/digital/games/2018-11/videospiele-ddr-stasi-ueberwachung-gamer-szene-computer/komplettansicht
======
mxfh
English translation via Google Translate:

[https://translate.google.com/translate?anno=2&depth=1&hl=en&...](https://translate.google.com/translate?anno=2&depth=1&hl=en&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=de&sp=nmt4&tl=en&u=https://www.zeit.de/digital/games/2018-11/computer-
games-gdr-stasi-surveillance-gamer-crowd/komplettansicht)

